# Will lead plant weights harm snails?



## Nilla_Wafers (Jul 21, 2007)

Hurry please.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I haven't seen any evidence that lead plant weights harm anything. In theory it isn't a good idea to use lead in the aquarium, but in practice it doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## Nilla_Wafers (Jul 21, 2007)

i had like 4 in the tank but then i tokk them out they were in there for like 15min.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I avoid lead weights because my tank water is on the acidic side and I do not change tank water.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I haven't had any problem with them, but I use sparingly... <<shrug>>


----------

